# I want money!



## SugarSparkler (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never had a job before and I'm 21. So, now I have no work history/experience and I need to find a full-time job.

McDonalds? The Mall? (Where are the truley desperate employers at, lol)Any advice for my search is welcomed.

And I'm not "shunning" public places - but I have a major preference to work out of the spotlight (i.e. I'd prefer dishes rather than waitressing).


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

You certainly don't want to be doing dishes, that is so boring  Check out places like grocery stores, the mall (like you said suggested) and office work. You can't hide from the public and you MUST face your anxiety fears. You have to stop the negative thinking and find a job where you might be most vulnerable, I know it may sound difficult but it will get easier and easier. Good luck!!


----------



## SugarSparkler (Sep 5, 2008)

EmpoweredByOne said:


> You certainly don't want to be doing dishes, that is so boring  Check out places like grocery stores, the mall (like you said suggested) and office work. You can't hide from the public and you MUST face your anxiety fears. You have to stop the negative thinking and find a job where you might be most vulnerable, I know it may sound difficult but it will get easier and easier. Good luck!!


Thanks for the reply. 
I know I should'nt be avoiding the public but I'm even afraid of the idea of seeing co-worker daily!
And thanks for the grocery store idea, they obviously have a large variety of positions (like the entry-level things I need) and most are probably always searching for more help.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

The mall! the mall! I worked there, you get discounts, and it helps overcome SA

I actually used it as a training ground, I started at a socially easy place and moved my way up to working as a in-your-face salesman


some jobs there are so easy! like those kiosks where one person works. I worked there, it was great, I just took peoples money and gave receipts, thats it! the rest of the time i read books and played with rubix cube, I even brought in my laptop and played video games


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^I agree, hit the mall. I worked there for a couple of years and it really brought me out of my shell. If you want to stay somewhere quiet, apply at a department store (that way you don't have to sell stuff).


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

.If you want to start out doing dishes that is perfectly fine and honorable, and understandable. By STARTING and doing you'll learn where to go next. Think of your inate skills and beliefs, then move towards them. :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey SugarSparkler.

Assess your skills. A question like, "What can you do?" and also "What do you like to do?" can help with finding a good placement.

Also if you are looking in the future for a better job. What skills and knowledge that do I want to attain do this type of work/job? And find work/volunteer/school/training to lead you to the work you want.

Brainstorming too is also good.

That's all I can think of right now, and so good luck SugarSparkler. I hope you find a good job that can fill your wallet. Good luck with your search and interview and with the work itself.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

